# Propuesta para otra definición de "contexto"



## cacademia

Hola a todos:

Tras un pequeño intercambio en el grupo “Frances – Español” acerca de la definición de contexto propuesta en este foro, quisiera hacer algunas sugerencias. En efecto, creo que varios cambios se imponen en cuanto a esa definición:


habría que ordenar esos criterios en función de su grado de determinación; 
además de otras nociones determinantes, la de "texto" debería incluirse en la lista de criterios definitorios del contexto; 
por último, creo que la noción de “soporte” debería desaparecer. 
 

Así pues, estos serían mis criterios de definición en determinación creciente (es decir que, en cada serie, los primeros elementos son más determinantes, según el principio de que lo global determina lo local). Me sirvo para ello de los criterios propuestos por el lingüista y semántico F. Rastier, a mi modo de ver actualmente el mejor lingüista. 
Por supuesto, siempre se pueden simplificar, resumir o reconfigurar desde el punto de vista terminológico y, obviamente, estoy abierta a discusión.

*I En relación con la práctica generativa:*
A. Criterios textuales:

1. el discurso: literario, médico, jurídico, técnico... En lengua (diccionario), la pertenencia de un término a un discurso viene precisado mediante marcadores lexicográficos (Mar. = Marítimo, Jur. = Jurídico…), de manera que, dependiendo de su discurso (y cada práctica social cuenta con su discurso propio), un término tendrá, generalmente, uno y un único sentido (si bien el discurso literario rompe generalmente con esa univocidad). 

2. el género textual: comedia, tragedia, novela, informe médico, manual del usuario, canción de cuna,... Cada discurso cuenta con un número de géneros determinados (por ejemplo, para el discurso periodístico: artículo de información, columna, editorial, carta al director…) y cada género textual posee sus normas propias (algunas permisivas, otras prescriptivas) que afectan a su sintaxis, su gramática, su léxico, su tipografía, etc. 
Sin embargo, no existe una correspondencia exacta entre géneros de lengua a lengua (a veces, ni siquiera dentro de una misma lengua: por ejemplo, los nombres en los títulos de artículos de información en Latinoamérica no suelen llevar artículo, a diferencia de lo que suele ocurrir en España). El género textual puede tener una incidencia sobre el registro (coloquial, arcaizante,…) y las evaluaciones (mejorativas, peyorativas, neutras) del texto y de la serie lingüística en cuestión. En un texto técnico, es improbable encontrarse con evaluaciones mejorativas (comunes en las elegías, los prefacios) o peyorativas (comunes en la sátira, los chistes, los refranes…). 
Por úlitmo, muchos géneros textuales son polisemióticos, como la ópera (libreto, música, decorados, vestuario: todos concurren evidentemente hacia la construcción del sentido).

3. el texto (oral u escrito) concreto en el que se inserta la serie lingüística en cuestión. El contexto es todo el texto (ya que lo global determina lo local), pero no lo es todo en el texto. 

4. la frase / el parráfo en la que se inserta la unidad en cuestión, y que le proporciona su contexto mínimo. De ahí que, muchas veces, proporcionar esa frase o periodo no sea suficiente para la correcta interpretación / traducción de la unidad.

5. Otros textos de discurso y género textual diferente de los del texto en el que figura la unidad pueden contribuir a dar  sentido a dicha unidad, siempre y cuando se pueda encontrar un interpretante válido. Por ejemplo, las Metaformosis de Ovidio sirven de interpretante a algunos poemas de Garcilaso de la Vega, Quevedo,  Juan del Valle y Caviedes, pero parece más que improbable que puedan servir de interpretante en una receta de cocina. 

6. El idiolecto (o estilo) del autor, cuando se puede identificar a uno. Por ejemplo, en Madame Bovary de Flaubert, “casquette” (que designa metonímicamente a Charles) suele llevar el rasgo peyorativo “tonto”. 

B. Criterios situacionales:
1. El autor, fecha, nacionalidad…

*II En relación con la práctica interpretativa:*
1. Objetivos: didácticos, privados…
2. Destino: país, público...

Precisiones:
En la era de la numerización, el soporte no puede considerarse como determinante. Lo mismo da leer un mismo artículo en versión papel que en versión numerizada: el soporte no es más que un avatar técnico (antes escuchábamos en gramófonos, después en vinilos, ahora en CDs). Otra cosa es que la mala calidad del soporte incida sobre la identificación de las unidades, pero eso también ocurre en un examen de un estudiante escrito a boli. Son los criterios anteriores los que permitirán identificar la unidad problemática y no el soporte en si. 

Por último, no sé cuál es el idioma de esta sección. Hablo inglés y francés, así que puedo traducir mi post en esas dos lenguas, aunque me aburra un poco hacerlo


----------



## Peterdg

Sin duda sería una propuesta estupenda si lo quisieras incluir en un contrato legal.

Yo, por mi parte, he dejado de leerlo después de 10 frases. 

Es preciso que los usuarios entiendan la reglas del foro y no creo que tu propuesta añada nada al concepto de "contexto" para un usuario típico de los foros. Al contrario.

Si quieres ir al tribunal, sí, pero eso no es el objetivo del foro, me temo.


----------



## cacademia

Hola de nuevo:


1) Pues nada, a simplificar, visto el nivel de exigencia de algunos (por si os gustan más las viñetas que las frases, los párrafos y los textos, algo bastante sorprendente en un foro internacional de traducción...). En "exigencias" incluyo las exigencias teóricas y las relativas a las buenas maneras y a la educación. 

2) Aunque a veces me gustaría expresarme mediante monosílabos, la mayor  parte de las veces tengo la deferencia, y la deontología, de explicitar a  los demás mis propuestas teóricas, aunque después puedan ser resumidas.  Estas no son las propuestas definitivas, sino un hilo de discusión.  De ahí  la  "parrafada" anterior, que pueda resultarle indigesta a alguno.

3) Tampoco sé cómo ni quién define a un "usuario típico". ¿Existen estadísticas sobre cuántos usuarios "típicos" (suponiendo que se haya podido definir tal noción) consultan la definición de "contexto" cada día? Si ese número es elevado, seguro que participará a esta discusión entusiasmado. En cualquier caso, es posible que la imagen del usuario "medio" que tú tengas, despectiva sin lugar a dudas, no coincida con la mía. 

4) Si no has leído mi post en su totalidad, ¿qué te permite afirmar que no son operativas las nociones que incluyo en él?

-----------------------------------------------

Volviendo a lo que me interesa:

Género textual y texto deben hacer parte de los criterios de definición del contexto, y actualmente no es el caso. *¿Es posible que sea de otro modo?*
Creo que hay que ordenar los criterios según su grado de determinación, y actualmente no es el caso. 
Creo que la noción de soporte no es operativa.

Criterios (simplificados) en orden de determinación decreciente:

*I Práctica generativa:*
A. Criterios contextuales:
1. el discurso (literario, periodístico, religioso, técnico, jurídico, mítico...)
 2. el género textual, oral u escrito (articulo de periódico, editorial, carta al director). El género textual suele determinar, entre otras cosas, el tono y el registro. 
3. el texto (oral o escrito) concreto en el que se inserta la unidad a traducir. 
4. la frase / el parráfo en la que se inserta la unidad en cuestión.
5. Otros textos de discurso y género textual que sirvan de interpretante válido.
 6. El idiolecto (o estilo) del autor, cuando se puede identificar a un autor. 
B. Criterios situacionales:
1. El autor, fecha, nacionalidad…

*II Práctica interpretativa:*
1. Objetivos: didácticos, privados…
2. Destino: país, público...


PD. Lo siento. Este mensaje contiene más de 10 frases.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, yo llevo 4 años en el foro y casi 12.000 mensajes, de modo que creo tener una idea más o menos fundada de cómo funciona el sitio. A mí no me parece que sea un foro de especialistas en traducción, filología o ramas afines. Más bien me parece un foro en el que el grueso de consultantes son gente, digamos, "de la calle", que pregunta asuntos relacionados con los idiomas, asuntos básicos en gran medida. Por supuesto que a veces se dirimen cuestiones de gran calado o traducciones muy exigentes, pero no me parece frecuente.

Las normas existentes en cuanto a contexto me parecen sucintas y claras; y, aun así, la mayoría de mensajes vienen sin él. Yo no veo en qué ayudaría que complicáramos las normas o las desglosáramos con esta exhaustividad, manejando además conceptos como idiolecto, género textual u otros similares que no me parecen de uso entre legos en la materia.

El esfuerzo me parece muy loable pero poco práctico. Quizá sería buena idea que entraras con regularidad a contestar hilos, que te hicieras forera habitual. Es posible que tuvieras entonces una idea más ajustada de la idiosincrasia del foro.

Un saludo


----------



## cacademia

Hola Lurrezko:

Gracias por tu mensaje. 

El género textual (no me importa qué nombre se le quiera dar) es definitorio del contexto. Por ejemplo (y podría dar mil otros), la palabra "hostia" no se interpretará de la misma manera en un género religioso (evangelio) o en un género jocoso (chiste u otro). 

El caso es que ha sido precisamente en un hilo de traducción en el que ha surgido una divergencia sobre la noción de contexto, y precisamente sobre esta palabra.

El texto en el que está incluida la unidad también es definitorio.

Y tan definitorios son ambos que muchos foreros los incluyen espontáneamente, en frases del tipo "Estoy traduciendo una novela de X titulada Y" . Por eso creo que sería de rigor incluirlos en la definición de contexto, si solo hubiera que hacer dos modificaciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Como los compañeros agradezco tu esfuerzo y, como ellos, creo que el post _contexto_ resume bastante bien lo que se espera de un forero que abre un hilo.


> Y tan definitorios son ambos que muchos foreros los incluyen  espontáneamente, en frases del tipo "Estoy traduciendo una novela de X  titulada Y" . Por eso creo que sería de rigor incluirlos en la  definición de contexto, si solo hubiera que hacer dos modificaciones.


Es un punto de detalle porque esto lo pedimos en el punto cuatro del reglamento al pedir las fuentes y, en los mensajes (de moderación o de foreros veteranos), las reclamamos sistemáticamente e insistimos: "las fuentes SON contexto".


> 4. *Respete la propiedad intelectual. Indique siempre cuál es la fuente. *_*Indique sístematicamente el título, el nombre del autor, la editorial o el tipo de soporte de los textos citados. *_



En cuanto al soporte sí es útil. Por supuesto sabemos que un mismo texto en formato digital o sobre papel es lo mismo (aunque a veces tenemos sorpresas ).
Cuando pedimos el soporte pensamos sobre todo en las nuevas tecnologías (messenger, whatsapp, comentarios en YT y similares, FB, twitter...). En estos soportes somos conscientes de que hasta un campeón de ortografía tendrá una o dos faltas por línea, porque el soporte es de una superficie reducida, porque  en estos soportes la velocidad es lo más importante y cada uno sabe que su interlocutor no le dará más importancia de la que tiene (a veces me asusto de lo que escribo en estos soportes  y me ha costado lo mío no volver sistemáticamente sobre las erratas para corregirlas ).

Martine (forera veterana y mod harta de reclamar contexto)


----------



## cacademia

Hola *Cintia&Martine*:

Gracias por tu mensaje.

 Citar una fuente no equivale a identificar el género textual. Cuando alguien dice estar traduciendo un libro titulado X de tal autor, esa información está incompleta si no se determina el género textual de ese libro para la interpretación de uno de sus enunciados. Al final, alguien tendrá que acabar proporcionándola (aunque sea intuitivamente). Es sencillamente imposible interpretar de forma válida cuando se carece de ese dato primordial que es el género textual. La experiencia lo confirma a diario. Por último, el punto 4 que mencionas no está relacionado con la  interpretación ni el contexto, sino con cuestiones puramente legales (y económicas) de propiedad intelectual.

*Los sms no son soportes, son géneros textuales. *El soporte es el móvil o el aparato de transmisión utilizado, etc. En tanto que géneros, están regidos por convenciones sociales que afectan tanto a su sintaxis, a su léxico, a su ortografía, etc.

No cabe duda de que el soporte impone una serie de constricciones (únicamente formales) en la producción de los enunciados (no puedo sobrepasar los 160 caracteres en un sms / los cuadernos Clairefontaine tienen "solo" 32 páginas  / en un folio caben unos 1500 caracteres / en un CD rom de 700 MB no caben muchos megas más / no puedo escribir boca arriba con mi boli Bic-por decir algo) y tiene incluso un papel en la creación de géneros textuales. Pero, salvo rara excepción, su grado de incidencia en la interpretación es menor, indefinidamente, a la del género textual. Prueba de ello es que las abreviaciones de los sms, "impuestas" por el soporte, siguen convenciones y rara vez son absolutamente personales.


Saludos cordiales.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Esto que dice Lurrezko es de lo más sensato:





Lurrezko said:


> El esfuerzo me parece muy loable pero poco práctico. Quizá sería buena idea que entraras con regularidad a contestar hilos, que te hicieras forera habitual. Es posible que tuvieras entonces una idea más ajustada de la idiosincrasia del foro.


Pienso que se requieren no sólo varios cientos de mensajes publicados sino varios años de experiencia como forista y no pocas intervenciones de los moderadores para comprender bien la dinámica de los foros de WordReference.

Aunque encuentro interesante la propuesta de cacademia, todavía creo que podría haber aspectos de dicha propuesta que revelan cierto desconocimiento del modo en que funcionan las cosas aquí. La definición actual de lo que constituye el contexto no está separada de las reglas 3 y 4. Una consulta debe contener todos los datos que se han mencionado, pues no son excluyentes. Por eso me cuesta entender este comentario:





cacademia said:


> Citar una fuente no equivale a identificar el género textual. Cuando alguien dice estar traduciendo un libro titulado X de tal autor, esa información está incompleta si no se determina el género textual de ese libro para la interpretación de uno de sus enunciados. Al final, alguien tendrá que acabar proporcionándola (aunque sea intuitivamente)


Y hasta me recuerda aquel hilo tuyo, cacademia, acerca de _gager sur_. 

Yo pienso que de verdad haría falta tomar un poco más de distancia y seguir participando en los foros para darse cuenta de que las consultas se resuelven satisfactoriamente en una buena cantidad de hilos, aunque muchas veces haga falta pedir más datos y más detalles.


----------



## cacademia

Hola:

Entiendo que aquí se plantean varias cuestiones:

1) Una cuestión de definición de "contexto".
2) Una cuestión didáctica: cómo presentar esa definición a los foreros en general, para que sea comprensible, accesible, etc.
3) Una cuestión de "frecuentación" de este foro para determinar las necesidades de los foreros en materia de definición de contexto.

y que estas tres cuestions se pueden tratar de manera diferenciada.

Sin embargo, no me parece admisible que no podamos discutir de cuestiones terminológicas y metodológicas (ya que si hay un sitio adecuado, es este) so pretexto de que lo que ya hay es claro y sucinto, aunque sea erróneo e incompleto (eso considero yo, lo que no me impide alabar vuestros esfuerzos), o de que los "demás" foreros, o son un poco tontos, o no les interesa la cuestión (cosa que he podido leer en varios mensajes, cuyo tono era, nada extraño en ello, igual de despectivo hacia mí--se da por aludido mi avatar internáutico, no yo ). 

Si nos satisfacemos con definiciones erróneas e incompletas, no veo el interés siquiera de plantear definiciones. Retomo la analogía del médico propuesta por una moderadora muy amable del foro Francés-Español, quien me reprochaba, "à juste titre", de hacer uso de una jerga innecesaria, como la que podría usar un médico. 
Reconfiguro esa analogía de este modo: voy al médico y este me comunica un diagnóstico errado: o bien no sabe diagnosticar, o bien, como soy lega en la materia, me evita el diagnóstico que él cree acertado y que yo no entendería. Creo que ninguna de estas posturas es la adecuada, ni ética, ni intelectualmente hablando. 

Otra cosa es que, habiéndonos puesto de acuerdo sobre una def. operativa de contexto, decidamos plantearla de una manera más  didáctica. Por ahora, en lo que a mí respecta, no hay consenso. Soy minoría, y sé  el respeto que merecen, desgraciadamente, las minorías  en nuestros sistemas representativos. Y entiendo que queréis que me  familiarice más con este foro. Eso haré. Sin embargo, llevo muchos años  familiarizada con la noción de contexto y de interpretación, y no creo  que la frecuentación de este foro la modifique; más bien al contrario,  la confirmará, probablemente precisándola. De cualquier forma, para entonces, algo  nuevo  habré aprendido.

Mientras tanto, os agradezco vuestro interés y, si sigue habiéndolo, con mucho gusto seguiré debatiendo sobre la cuestión: mi objetivo es, "eventually", acabar modificando esa definición. Si no, volveré a implicarme en mis quehaceres habituales.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Cacademia. 

Esto que dices me llama la atención:





cacademia said:


> Y entiendo que queréis que me  familiarice más con este foro. Eso haré. Sin embargo, llevo muchos años  familiarizada con la noción de contexto y de interpretación, y no creo  que la frecuentación de este foro la modifique; más bien al contrario,  la confirmará, probablemente precisándola. De cualquier forma, para entonces, algo  nuevo  habré aprendido.


Yo sí puedo ver una diferencia radical entre lo que aparentemente entendías por contexto en 2012 y en 2014. Te remito nuevamente a tu hilo _gager sur_.  Todo lo que ofreciste fue una oración y nunca nos dijiste de dónde salió. 

Y ya que estamos en el dominio de las comparaciones, ¿qué opinarías de un invitado que recibes por primera vez en tu casa, y que apenas te está conociendo, si esa persona se pusiera a hacerte comentarios acerca de cómo está decorada tu casa y de cómo deberías llevar tu hogar? A lo mejor ha sido esto lo que ha hecho un poco de ruido en toda esta discusión: cierto tonillo suficiente. Me cuesta ver quién te pudo ofender del modo en que describiste antes, pero si en algo mi primer comentario te produjo molestia te pido disculpas.


----------



## cacademia

Hola Swift:

Nunca me has ofendido, y te pido disculpas si algo en en mi mensaje te ha hecho pensar lo contrario. Sin embargo, por tu mensaje puedo leer que mi tonillo "suficiente" sí te ha ofendido a ti. Siento que ese "tonillo" se haya interpuesto como obstáculo en esta discusión, que me parece trascender cualquier tipo de egos, y te pido disculpas. He tratado de emplear un lenguaje elevado (no me atrevería a decir que "sublime") tanto por deferencia hacia el tema que estamos tratando como por respeto hacia mis interlocutores. Pero también sé usar un lenguaje más humilde (eso tiene de bueno conocer algunos géneros textuales )



swift said:


> Esto que dices me llama la atención:
> Yo sí puedo ver una diferencia radical entre lo que aparentemente entendías por contexto en 2012 y en 2014. Te remito nuevamente a tu hilo _gager sur_.  Todo lo que ofreciste fue una oración y nunca nos dijiste de dónde salió.



Creo que a veces atribuimos a los demás intenciones que no tienen, incluso a veces les prestamos intenciones propias, pero lejos de mí prestarte yo ninguna. Ya que reclamas una aclaración, te la daré, aunque realmente, es irrelevante para lo que estamos discutiendo aquí. Tampoco creo esto les interese mucho a los demás, pero ya que has hecho el comentario públicamente, te contestaré públicamente. Este es el hilo al que te refieres: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2338309

Tres cuestiones: 

Una, la relativa a los derechos de autor, que creo que fue por lo que tú preguntaste, y no por la relativa al contexto. La obra en cuestión no estaba publicada y al día de hoy sigue en prensa, por lo que, por cuestiones de derechos de autor, me pareció poco apropiado mencionar su título y su autor. A lo mejor debía haberte preguntado antes, o no. 

Dos. Si preguntabas acerca del contexto, dime a partir de qué enunciado puedo inferirlo, por favor. En cualquier caso, efectivamente, no me costaba nada decir que se trataba de un ensayo de lingüística, pero me parecía evidente que, sin más precisiones, un enunciado como "un terme dont la signification est *gagée sur* l’ontologie" no podía ser pertenecar más que a un discurso filosófico (en este caso, la filosofía del lenguaje que combate su autor). 

Tres. En principio, y si realmente existe una divergencia intolerable entre lo que supuestamente yo pensaba entonces acerca del contexto y lo que pienso ahora, "tout à mon honneur". No hay nada peor que el dogmatismo. Pero lo cierto es que mi giro metodológico acerca de la noción de contexto es muy anterior a la fecha de ese hilo, dada mi incipiente venerable edad.



> Y ya que estamos en el dominio de las comparaciones, ¿qué opinarías de un invitado que recibes por primera vez en tu casa, y que apenas te está conociendo, si esa persona se pusiera a hacerte comentarios acerca de cómo está decorada tu casa y de cómo deberías llevar tu hogar? A lo mejor ha sido esto lo que ha hecho un poco de ruido en toda esta discusión: cierto tonillo suficiente. Me cuesta ver quién te pudo ofender del modo en que describiste antes, pero si en algo mi primer comentario te produjo molestia te pido disculpas.



Y ya que hablamos de edad y de comparaciones:
¿Qué opinarías de que un invitado tuyo (después comentaré esta noción) entrara en tu casa y nada más entrar fuera agredido por otro residente porque ese residente no entiende a tu invitado? No has sido tú el que ha ofendido a mi avatar, ni tampoco muchos de los foreros que me han contestado amablemente, pero si lees el hilo en su totalidad, creo que está claro a quien me refiero. También he tenido un intercambio, ahora borrado, con una persona que no me ha parecido ni de lejos suficientemente cortés. Seré, según tú, una suficiente, pero desde luego, descortés, no me parece. Si es el caso, te pido que me indiques dónde y cuándo, y que aceptes mis disculpas.

Y en cuanto a lo de ser yo la invitada, la analogía me parece un poco fascista, perdona la brutalidad del término: yo no soy aquí la invitada de nadie, ni hadie es mi huesped: tengo tantos derechos como cualquier forero registrado. ¿O es que me estás diciendo que el tonillo "suficiente" se lo aceptarías a un forero veterano solamente por serlo? Pero si quieres realmente jugar a eso, yo llevo sobre esta tierra algunos años más que tú, así que se podría considerar que mi invitado eres tú. Te doy la bienvenida con la misma amabilidad con que me la diste tú en su tiempo, y ahí está el hilo para confirmarlo.

Espero que con esto haya quedado todo zanjado. Yo desde luego no pienso seguir esta discusión por estos derroteros. Hay otras cuestiones, primordiales, que dirimir. 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## swift

Yo también soy un invitado, Cacademia. Lo somos todos y lo dice bien clarito el reglamento: ser miembro de WR es un privilegio. Pienso que mi comparación está mal expresada, ahora que la releo. Pero hay otras cosas que discutir, como dices, y con gusto lo haré más tarde, en cuanto tenga el tiempo para ello.  A mí este intercambio me parece muy interesante.


----------



## cacademia

¡Me han emocionado tus palabras, Swift! ¡Gracias!  Pongo una sonrisa a falta de lagrimitas. 
Un saludo,
cacademia


----------



## ACQM

Buenos días a todos:

Bueno, en un foro de comentarios y sugerencias, son bienvenidos los comentarios y sugerencias. Es interesante que alguien que hace una sugerencia se moleste en justificarla en profundidad como lo haces tú Cacademia.

Dicho esto, y después de haber leído con detenimiento todas las intervenciones digo:

a) Que tal vez la explicación que se da sobre contexto en las reglas puede ser mejorada, y los criterios reordenados.:

       1)Sobre el orden: A mí tampoco me gusta, me parece un orden arbitario y poco razonable. Aunque mi experiencia me dice que cuando alguien entiende que debe aportar el contexto, no importa en qué orden lo dé los datos, importa que dé lo que tenga, que, a veces, es poca cosa. 
       2) Cuidado con lo del texto: si pedimos mucho texto podemos crear un problema con los derechos de autor. A parte de hilos poco ágiles y que fácilmente se desvíen de la pregunta inicial. Si cada hil empieza con un párrafo, nos vamos a cargar los foros. Mira cuanta gente lee y participa en los foros con preguntas sobre un texto largo, la gente tiene cosas mejores que hacer que leer tu redacción o el informe del vecino. Recuerda que aquellos que contestamos preguntas de otros lo hacemos por afición.
       3) La noción de soporte que se da incluye el género textual y el discurso. También es importante saber qué probabilidad hay de que haya errores, como dice Martine, es importante saber si alguien está 100% seguro de lo que escribe o sólo es lo que ha pillado al vuelo.

b) Creo que el tema del forero típico que presentan, Peter y Lurrezko, es importante. No hay estadísticas hechas, pero aquellos a los que hay que pedir que pongan contexto suelen ser de dos tipos: los de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo y los que no saben hacer una consulta y no tienen mucha capacidad de expresión y/o conocimientos de gramática y lingüística. No veo cómo conseguir que los vaguetes lean una retaíla de tecnicismos y la apliquen, ni cómo ayuda a alguien que apenas habla el idioma y sabe lo que es un sustantivo que se le pida que aporte el idiolecto o los criterios situacionales. Los foreros con más nivel de conocimientos no necesitan leer el apartado "qué puede ser contexto" puesto que por sí solos pueden definirlo suficientemente.

c) La realidad es que las palabras pueden tener un sentido técnico estricto en un contexto académico o científico especializado y otro sentido en un contexto más coloquial y llano. Así las palabras contexto, soporte,... pueden no usarse igual en WR que en un workshop de filología o literatura, por ejemplo. No hay problema en que nuestra definición de contexto no sea perfecta es importante que sea cercana que se entienda y que ayude a los foreros a encontrar sus respuestas y a aprender más y mejor. 

d) Fíjate que la explicación sobre lo qué es un contexto no es una regla del foro, es una anexo para facilitar la participación de aquellos que puedan tener dificultades. Su fondo y su forma dependen de su finalidad que no es sentar una reglamentación ni dar una clase universitaria, sino ayudar a los novatos que vayan más pez.

d) No sé si somos invitados, o colegas o pasábamos por aquí, pero Swift tiene bastante razón. Cuando los que han hecho algo durante años lo hacen de una determinada manera y no de otra, puede ser por dos motivos: porque esa es una muy buena manera o porque no saben más. Sinceramente que una recién llegada suponga que ella sabe más sin molestarse en preguntar por qué las cosas se hacen como se hacen, me parece una falta de humildad. Cuando yo era pequeña y mi madre me enseñaba a coser, insistía en que me pusiera el dedal, a mí me parecía tonto, puesto que entonces no sabía usarlo, hoy le agradezco que no me permitiera acostumbrarme a coser sin dedal.

Gracias por participar en los foros y por colaborar con sugerencias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

ACQM said:


> los de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo y los que no saben hacer una consulta y no tienen mucha capacidad de expresión y/o conocimientos de gramática y lingüística.


De acuerdo con ACQM pero se te olvida un caso:
- el forero completamente perdido o abrumado por una traducción que nos ve como salvadores y nos toma por (a)divinos (en realidad nos halaga ) y que, encima, tiene prisa. No es vaguedad es una llamada de socorro.

En cuanto al orden, el post *Contexto* se hizo con la participación de los foreros del EF y no tengo reparo en reconocer que no se puso ningún orden, solo se fue añadiendo los criterios a medida que llegaron. Y no hay problema en cambiar este _no orden_ por un orden de importancia decreciente, por ejemplo.


----------



## cacademia

Hola de nuevo:

Gracias por vuestra participación, Cintia&Martine y ACQM.

Vuelvo un instante sobre el último párrafo de tu mensaje, ACQM. Dices:

"cuando los que han hecho algo durante años lo  hacen de una determinada manera y no de otra, puede ser por dos motivos:  porque esa es una muy buena manera o porque no saben más." *Entre esas dos opciones creo que se pueden divisar varias, si no muchas, vías intermedias o alternativas.* *Y pretender que yo he supuesto una de ellas me parece un poco temerario.*

"Sinceramente  que una recién llegada suponga que ella sabe más...": *una suposición (la de tu afirmación) también algo arriesgada, a  mi modo de ver. Yo no he pretendido que sabía más: solo me he encontrado con un problema (mejor dicho, con varios) relacionados con la definición de contexto y con su aplicación concreta en este foro. Y me han bastado pocos mensajes en tanto que usuaria registrada, media decena concretamente (si bien muchos más en tanto que usuaria no registrada) para toparme con él. Si los otros foreros no le ven inconveniente, mejor para ellos: un problema menos.  *

"sin molestarse en  preguntar por qué las cosas se hacen como se hacen, me parece una falta  de humildad." *Ya me he excusado por pareceros soberbia**, y varias veces**. ¿Tenéis silicios a disposición? *

"Cuando yo era pequeña y mi madre me enseñaba a coser,  insistía en que me pusiera el dedal, a mí me parecía tonto, puesto que  entonces no sabía usarlo, hoy le agradezco que no me permitiera  acostumbrarme a coser sin dedal." *Creo que no voy a extenderme sobre esta analogía un tanto infantilizante. 

****
*En cuanto a tus puntos anteriores, ACQM, me gustaría decir que sí y no, y que mis mensajes anteriores, así como mi propuesta, van dirigidos a explicar el porqué de ese "no". No volveré sobre ellos, si bien, al final, por cuestiones de eficacia, prevalecerá una definición sobre la otra con sus consiguientes criterios. Ahora bien, la eficacia, a mi modo de ver, no debe resumirse a la "accesibilidad" de una noción, sino también a su operatividad. Creo que modificando esa definición convenientemente y/o reordenando sus criterios se podría ahorrar en tiempo y en energía a la hora de obtener datos que consideramos imprenscindibles para la interpretación, la traducción o incluso la "correción" de un enunciado, indecidible esta última, a mi modo de ver, fuera del criterio del género textual. 

Me preguntaba también si habíais pensado ya (tengo entendido que sí, aunque al final no se hizo, pero no tengo claro por qué) incluir en los posts un enlace a la noción de contexto o bien que los moderadores incluyeran ese enlace en su mensaje de bienvenida, o si habéis tratado otros medios para obtener, por parte de los foreros que hacen una petición, el contexto requerido.

En cualquier caso, agradezco la molestia que os estáis tomando y, por favor, no dudéis un instante en que mi intención no va en contra de vosotros, sino a favor de este foro, que llevo años consultando y que me parece absolutamente genial y, sobre todo, movido por personas generosas y deseosas de ayudar a los demás.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## ACQM

Hola Cacademia:

Como ya se ha dicho, tu opción no sólo me parece poco accesible también me parece poco práctica (operativa) o menos práctica que la actual. Insisto en que el soporte sí es importante que aparezca por motivos prácticos y, en cambio, es mejor que no pidamos textos largos. No veo como, con tu sugerencia se ahorraría tiempo ni a quién. Creo que los foreros a los que se les reclame contexto tardarían más en leer, entender y aplicar tus definiciones que las guías actuales.

La noción de contexto viene en las reglas del foro que es un hilo accesible y bien visible. No existe eso del "mensaje de bienvenida", aunque los moderadores sí enviamos mensajes privados a los novatos que vemos muy perdidos y en ellos enlazamos las reglas y explicamos un poco aquellas que el forero contravien. 

También cuando hay hilos sin contexto, no en todos, pero en aquellos donde el forero parece algo despistado o tarda en responder, un moderador añade un mensaje en el hilo con un enlace a la explicación de contexto.

No sé de dónde surge el tema, pero no tengo la impresión de que la definición de contexto actual o el acceso a ella sea un problema recurrente en los foros, al menos no en el de Sólo Español o Español-Inglés que son los que yo visito. Parece que lo que más te preocupa es la posiblidad de añadir un texto largo, cosa que, como te explicamos, en la mayoría de casos puede darse de bruces con los derechos de autor y en todos los casos se da de bruces con la agilidad del foro y el interés de los foreros en general, tanto de los que consultan como de los que contestan. ¿Realmente qué crees que mejoraría con tu sugerencia?

Un saludo


----------



## cacademia

Hola:

Creo que me he explicado mal respecto de lo que me gustaría modificar en relación al mensaje “contexto”.

1) El primer mensaje que mandé contenía a la vez mis propuestas y una explicación de esas propuestas. Imagino que cuando vosotros (o vuestros predecesores) discutisteis acerca de la definición de contexto, cada uno argumentó y explicitó sus propuestas y al final, optasteis por una versión simplificada, fácilmente accesible y comprensible por un supuesto usuario "medio" (todavía por definir), etc., que es la que está ahora disponible en WR, y no por incluir todo el intercambio ni las justificaciones teóricas y/o prácticas. Yo no pretendo que se retome en su integridad el texto original que yo mandé. Son propuestas (_pro_-puestas), y como bien indiqué, pueden simplificarse. 

2) Lo que yo llamo _operatividad_—criterios válidos—no debería confundirse con _practicalidad_—criterios prácticos: un criterio puede ser práctico sin ser operativo, en el sentido de estar “operando” en algo. En este caso, el soporte no es, según yo, un criterio operativo, aunque la palabra “soporte” sea un término práctico por ser comprensible por la mayoría de los usuarios. Pero sigo pensando que el término _soporte_ induce a error, y creo que no costaría cambiarlo por el de _género textual_ si luego, igual que aparece ahora, se explicita qué se entiende por _género textual_. No soy una gran defensora de la lexicografía ni del DRAE (más bien una acérrima detractora de este último ), pero la definición de _soporte _que aparece en el hilo “contexto” de WR no viene avalada por casi ningún diccionario de lengua, ni siquiera el de Wordreference (!). Ese término proviene de las ciencias de la comunicación y, en mi opinión, impide ver la preponderancia del género textual como criterio definitorio del contexto. Ahora bien, si vosotros no le veis al susodicho ningún problema, ni teórico, ni metodológico, ni teminológico, ni práctico, me parece lógico que mantengáis el término y zanjemos la discusión. 


3) No creo que sea necesario (y no por cuestiones de propiedad intelectual) incluir más “texto” en las consultas. Cuando hablo de "texto", se trata, por reducción, de una referencia (simplemente bibliográfica: autor, título, año, país, etc.) al texto completo, que permita a los colaboradores acceder a dicho texto por cuenta propia cuando eso es posible (y es algo que ya se incluye en la definición actual), solo que, según mis criterios, el texto concreto ocupa un lugar menos preponderante que el de su categoría superior, la de género textual. A efectos prácticos, tal vez no cambie nada alterar el orden de presentación de los elementos que intervienen en la definición de contexto; pero desde el punto de vista teórico-metodológico que preside a esa presentación, va un mundo.


4) Dices que el hilo “contexto” es un hilo accesible y bien visible, pero no estoy segura de que eso sea así, teniendo en cuenta el poco contexto que suelen proporcionar los solicitantes y el modo errático en que lo hacen. Incluso me atrevería a decir que los colaboradores (yo a veces la primera) tampoco lo tienen muy presente, porque muchas veces ni siquiera lo solicitan. De ahí mi pregunta o mi propuesta anterior: tal vez sería conveniente, cuando los administradores dan un mensaje de bienvenida (aunque sea informal y espontáneamente), que aprovecharan para inicidir, en su mensaje, sobre la importancia del contexto (tal vez remitiendo al famoso hilo. Tengo entendido que se quiso hacer esto en el foro ESP > < FR, pero luego no se hizo por cuestiones que ignoro) y que insisitieran para obtenerlo antes de tratar de solucionar dudas. Se ahorraría tiempo, energía y errores.


5) Este hilo surge de un intercambio muy corto en otro hilo sobre la  definición de “contexto”, en el que yo sostenía que cualquier texto o  fragmento que se aporte a modo de elemento esclarecedor de un término o  conjunto de términos, puede calificarse de “contexto”, algo con lo que  el moderador con el que estuve intercambiando no estaba de acuerdo,  siendo él el que había aportado un fragmento para esclarecer una  expresión poco comprensible. Me sorprendió tanto el asunto que, a  propuesta de otro moderador, me lancé a haceros esta invitación. Allí ni siquiera era ya  una cuestión puramente terminológica (aunque ninguna cuestión es  nunca meramente terminológica, puesto que los términos están  distintamente evaluados y provienen de teorías distintas), sino  claramente de una divergencia evidente sobre lo que es y no es contexto.  Pero tal vez no os interesen los intercambios teóricos y entonces, de  nuevo, asunto concluido. Sin embargo, toda práctica se apoya siempre en  una teoría, por implícita que sea, por lo que, a mí, personalmente, me  cuesta desligar ambas. Pero de nuevo, si soy la única, pues simplemente  con expresar mi punto de vista, tengo suficiente.


Estas son algunas de mis dudas y propuestas. Si no interesan, no pasa nada y, en cualquier caso, me alegro de que hayamos podido discutirlas juntos y os agradezco vuestra implicación.

Saludos cordiales

PS. Siento que aparezcan mensaje borrados en este hilo iniciados por mí. Es por desconocimiento de las herramamientas técnicas de este sitio.


----------

